# Hi Everybody!!!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

heylow everyone!,
I'm Clay, I'm from Nova Scoita, Canada. That meaning that I've grown up a little passed my neck in this stuff. legands, storys, folklore.... its all been told.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi claymud, welcome to Unpleasant Street!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

CLAY! nfor coming. OK everybody this guy is packed to the brim with ghost stories, so clay I hope you share all of them with us. Thanks again for coming and welcome to Unpleasantstreet!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Feel more than welcome to share ghost stories in the Paranormal forum. I love's me a good ghost story.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome CM. I'd love to read the stories. Would you believe that in the Scouts, we're not allowed to tell them any more, lol.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Clay


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome Clay. I am sure we would all love to hear a good ghost story sometime!
~Phil~ A.K.A :jol: Haunt_Master :jol:


----------



## E~NE (Aug 31, 2005)

hi clay this is kind of stupid but whatever!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Um...what's stupid?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

E~NE said:


> hi clay this is kind of stupid but whatever!


Aren't we pleasant .. lol .. welcome Clay, look forward to hearing some of your ghost stories


----------

